# 101 ways to abuse a blucky



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

101 ways to abuse a blucky...share yours!


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

I strapped one to a trapese but unfortunately it fell apart... great pics! gotta love bluckies...


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

On another forum, someone threatened to call the Blucky Abuse Protection Services on us!

LOL That cracked me up. I know everyone is really busy right now but I'm sure there are many more Blucky Abuse pics/stories to come!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Covered with stuff and then chunks ripped off to expose the bones. Cannibal or mutilation? You decide! LOL


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

I ran out of time to abuse my blucky's so I safely seat-belted them into the backseat of the car. Kinda hard to see in the picture.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)




----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

And dont forget how many of us took them apart and shoved them in a cold, dark box for storage. Simply shoving our bluckys in the closet is just plain cruel.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Mine stayed in the closet this year. Didn't know what to do with him. Poor little abused Blucky! Being ignored is the worst sort of abuse.


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

I have a few still in there bags up in the rafters of the garage and the others are in the mini barn.
They do get out some as you can see below.


----------



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

PLEASE STOP!!! BLUCKIES ARE SKELLIES TOO!
(thanx Sickie!)


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Haunted Bayou said:


> Mine stayed in the closet this year. Didn't know what to do with him. Poor little abused Blucky! Being ignored is the worst sort of abuse.


seems many of us have skeletons in our closets!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

higginsr said:


> PLEASE STOP!!! BLUKIES ARE SKELLIES TOO!


cute graphic. 

(Pssssst...your campaign might become a laughing stock because you spelled "Blukies" at the bottom. tsk tsk tsk  )


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I have a shelter for them if anyone wants to send them to me. LOL


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Isn't that like sending cheese to a rat to watch?


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

ROFL! You guys are nuts!

birds of a feather and all that, eh?


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Hello I'm Adam and I have a problem.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi, Adam!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

I abused this poor guy, screaming at him to fly away. He grew wings and came back to haunt me.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

poor things:


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Love the sequins. LOL!

Great abuse graphic. Too funny!!!!


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Teary, you should be locked up for what you did to that poor dancing blucky! By far the most horrific thing done to a blucky to date!

SHAME ON YOU!


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

These are pretty good. We locked ours away in jail with shackles and all. We have video but no pics yet.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Cassie7 said:


> Teary, you should be locked up for what you did to that poor dancing blucky! By far the most horrific thing done to a blucky to date!
> 
> SHAME ON YOU!


Hehehehe I know!

psst...guess what....I would do it 100 times over too. MUAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

At least my Blucky's have some dignity


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Love the ballerine! Annorhexic though, don'tcha think?


----------

